# The Psionicle, Part V



## GnomeWorks (May 8, 2002)

Continuation of the Psionicle game.

---

*Recap*
The party has just found the Crystal in a large cavern deep in the Thri-Kreen tunnel complex.  They have lost their cleric and the two orc mercenaries they captured higher in the tunnels.  Jansson had gotten into a duel with Jirlai, earlier, and lived only by the wild charge of a strange humanoid, who seems incapable of speech.  

The sounds of Thri-Kreen above are filtering down into the cavern, although they still seem to be far off.  The glow surrounding Nathan has gone away.


----------



## Jarval (May 9, 2002)

"OK, I can hear 'Kreen above us.  It's time to move."  Jansson moves over to the staircase, leading with the gun.


----------



## dkoz (May 9, 2002)

_Desimus follows with a determined look and his crossbow at the ready._

"Lets get out of this hole."


----------



## Hand of Vecna (May 9, 2002)

_Nathan's eye's emit an intense yellow light, nearly bright enough to fill the room, which just as quickly dissipates. Nathan can be faintly heard muttering to himself:_

"The Power... oh, the Power... my precious... my only prrressciousss...."

_Nathan then snaps out of it as Desimus thwacks him on the back of the head._

"Right, let's go, then..."


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 9, 2002)

"Lets not stand here much longer, if my sister is anywhere down here; she isn't going to just walk up to us. In my experience anything you want bad enough isn't easy to get. In my experience you always look in the wrong places first."

"You, with the stone, can you sense my thoughts? That gem might be able to give you normal communication with me."

Expecting combat, Animus will activate his psionic skin, and turn back to his bluish shade with the white eyes.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 10, 2002)

You head up the stairs, Jansson - loading his gun - and Desimus in the lead.  As you head up, you can see that the ice wall that had covered the stairway going up to the ledge overseeing the large cavern has gone away, leaving a wet slippery surface behind.

As you enter the small cavern adjacent to the large one with the miners and elementals in it, you see a vast group of 'Kreen, numbering at least several dozen, looking about and whipping the miners.

One of them happens to look towards the staircase as you get into the cavern, and spots you.  Its mandibles click rapidly, and those accompanying it soon see you, as well.

---

The staircase is wide enough for two to stand on a step.  I will need your initiatives and actions.

Anyone can make it up the staircase to the ledge above in one round, although you may be fired at.  The 'Kreen are roughly 40 feet away from your current position, and many of them are armed with either their strange polearms or their crystalline throwing wedges.


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 10, 2002)

"Think we should fight them? If we do, I advise we take advantage of the corridor provided by the stairs. They are likely faster than us, but I can speed up if we retreat..."


----------



## Dalamar (May 10, 2002)

*OOC:*


Initiative 13 (11+2)







_"Not again! Hold them there, don't let them close in on us!"_
Syld takes a hold of his _Drilbu_ and wills it to attack the 'Kreen with _Ectoplasmic Missile_, aiming at the 'Kreen closest to them.


----------



## Jarval (May 10, 2002)

*Initiative:* 6 + 7 = 13

"Syld, don't be a fool!" Jansson shouts at his friend.  "There are far too many of them for us to fight.  Let's just get out of here!"

If it looks like the rest of the party is going to follow him, Jansson will head for the stairs up, just walking at first, but running if it looks like the 'Kreen are angry and are going to chase.


----------



## Zhure (May 10, 2002)

*Osius*

Initiative = 22 (dex 2, roll 20)

Osius will run up the stairs to the ledge and try to hold it until the rest of the group can join him, tumbling if necessary.


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 10, 2002)

Initiative 3 (1 rolled, +2 dex)


----------



## dkoz (May 10, 2002)

[Init: 18 + 2 = 20]

_Desimus makes for the stairs after Osius.  He glances about for the humanoid slaves, wondering what the Kreen might have done to them._


----------



## Dalamar (May 10, 2002)

Hearing Jansson's comment, Syld starts to back away to the staircase after firing at the 'Kreen.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (May 10, 2002)

*OOC:*


 9 + 2 Dex = 11 Initiative 







"He who lives to run away lives to fight another day!"

_Nathan heads for the stairs, and the corridor beyond, all the while clutching the Crystal of Telepathy._


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 11, 2002)

*The Psionicle - "Brave Sir Robin" Style*

An obscure reference to _Monty Python and the Quest for the Holy Grail_.  If you get it, good... if you don't: go out, find the movie, rent/buy it, and watch it.  It's funny, and definitely worth the money you'd spend to get it.

---


*Initiatives*
Osius - *22*
Desimus - *20*
Syld _and_ Jansson - *13*
The 'Kreens - *13*
Nathan - *11*
Animus - *3*

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Not present but rolled for...
Sahgrim - *7*








Osius dashes up the stairs to the ledge, watching for Thri-Kreen.


Desimus, with a slightly thoughtful look on his face, runs up the stairs after Osius.


Syld angrily aims his drilbu at the nearest Thri-Kreen, and two ectoplasmic missiles shoot forth from it.

_Syld's drilbu inflicts *8 points* of damage to *'Kreen 01*.  Syld's *drilbu* is down *2 charges*._

Jansson yells at Syld, as the halfling runs up the stairs after seeing that everyone else seems to be heading up there.

Syld heads his yell, and starts to head up the stairs.


The Thri-Kreen click and buzz in rage, and several throw their crystalline throwing wedges at you as you retreat.

_Seven 'Kreen fire at you, although only Syld, Nathan, Sahgrim, and Animus are within the range of fire.  All others have gotten upstairs and are out of range and vision._

_The 'Kreen get 16, 21, 23, 21, 26, 22, and 18.  1 hits Syld, 3 hit Nathan, 1 hits Sahgrim, and 2 hit Animus.  The hits are respective - thus, the first roll was on Syld, the next three on Nathan, the next on Sahgrim, and the next two on Animus.  They all hit._

_The 'Kreen strikes deal the following damage: *5 points* to *Syld*, *13 points* of damage to *Nathan*, *3 points* of damage dealt to *Sahgrim*, and *10 points* of damage on *Animus*._


Nathan dashes up the stairs, clutching the crystal tightly to himself as he goes.


*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Sahgrim, you didn't post, so I'm guessing that you headed up the staircase.  If you wished to take another action, then please, post and say so, and this post shall be modified to fit that.







Sahgrim runs up the stairs to the ledge above.


*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Animus, since you provided no action, I am assuming that you are running - everyone else thus far has, and it is somewhat implied in your earlier post.  If you wish to take another course of action, then please post, and it will be corrected.







Animus dashes up the staircase after everyone else.

---

Damage taken...

'Kreen 01 - 8
Syld - 5
Nathan - 13
Sahgrim - 3
Animus - 10


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 11, 2002)

(Don't worry, that's the action I would have taken Gnomeworks ...)

Sahgrim continues to follow the others...


----------



## Zhure (May 11, 2002)

*Osius*

... leads the charge upwards, continuing on as long as no one has fallen.

"Anybody able to block this passage?" Osius yells back to the trailing group.


----------



## Dalamar (May 11, 2002)

_"I can't block it, but I think I can slow them down."_

Syld will manifest _Grease_ behind anybody who holds the tail end of the group, hoping to catch some 'Kreen incase they will start a chase.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (May 11, 2002)

_Nathan yanks out the 3 alien throwing wedges lodged in his chest with one hand (still clutching the Gem of Telepathy in the other), and activates one of his tatoos _(Body Adjustment)_, all while moving onward towards (hopeful) freedom..._









*OOC:*


 16 hp to start with - 13 points of damage = yikes!


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 11, 2002)

As you run, Syld turns and manifests _Grease_ on the area in front of the staircase you just came up.

---

Nathan taps one of his tattoos of _Lesser Body Adjustment_.

_Nathan gets *7 points* back._

-----

The Thri-Kreen sound enraged, as far as you can tell.  There is a constant, insectoid buzzing going through the air.  The clatter of crystal on stone suggests that they are throwing their throwing wedges at you, and missing.  However, they soon stop, and the sounds of clicking begin to emanate from the staircase you just came up.

The cavern you are in, goes back around forty feet and is around 20 feet wide.  At the far end of the cavern, there are two tunnels - one continuing on straight and appearing to curve up towards the surface, and one adjacent to it heading right and remaining level.

There is no sound coming from either tunnel, although a cold wind is flowing down from the tunnel that appears to head up.


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 11, 2002)

Fine, Gnomeworks, I'll run up. Would have been wiser to stand back and peg them with my bow... but for now I'll run.

But I will add this: I am manifesting Burst to get myself to the very front line. I will charge when I get into range.

"You guys are crazy!"

Edit: Continue to run, but now in the direction of the tunnel leading up. Will tumble (+12) and try and get around them. If they completely block all paths, I'll try and perform the DC 25 Tumble through thier occupied space.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 11, 2002)

*Map*

This is probably getting a little confusing, so I'll try to draw a map.

This is a cross-section, through the tunnel that is leading up.


```
[color=white]4           
4-----------------/---------  
3         PARTY  /   
3    \-|---------
2 TTT/ |
2------|-
1  P   |
1-------[/color]
```

1=floor you found the crystal on
2=floor the 'Kreen are on
3=floor you are on
4=surface

T=Thri-Kreen
P=pedestal the Crystal was on
PARTY=an approximation on the group's current position
|=staircase
/=wall seperating small cavern from big cavern with mining operations (on right side of party it indicates tunnel leading up)
\=ledge (blocking Thri-Kreen's view of party)


----------



## Zhure (May 11, 2002)

*Osius*

... continues toward the rightmost tunnel, the one which seems to curve upwards.

"I _think_ this might be the way out."

Osius tries to keep pace with the group, making sure no one is left behind.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 11, 2002)

Osius steers the group towards the tunnel that appears to be curving upward.  You get to it and start crowding in, but you soon find that it isn't an easy way out.

The tunnel starts off at an easy rise, then the curve sharpens after about five feet, increasing the ascent to an angle of around 50 degrees.  While you'll be able to get up, it won't be easy.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*



Climb checks...
Osius - 21
Jansson - 21
Sahgrim - 11
Syld - 6
Nathan - 8
Animus - 20
Desimus - 8







Osius, Jansson, Sahgrim, and Animus manage to make it up the steep climb, and scurry out to get onto the surface.

Syld, Nathan, and Desimus, though, tumble back down to the cavern floor where the tunnel begins.  Although they fell, they managed to avoid taking any damage, due to the many outcroppings in the tunnel and the slant of the floor.

---

The sound of Thri-Kreens becomes louder, and they are evidently coming up the cavern you just ran down.  The sound pauses for a moment, and it sounds like a few of them fell over.  However, the sound picks up momentum again after only a short pause.

---

Osius, Jansson, Sahgrim, Animus - you are once again outside.  The hole you have just clambored out of has been used recently, as there are large and very obvious markings on the ground that resemble the tracks of Thri-Kreen.

Your mounts are around 60 feet away from you, southeast from the hole.

---

Syld, Nathan, Desimus - sensing that the 'Kreens are almost on top of your location, you hurry to climb up the tunnel.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*



Climb checks, once again...
Syld - 11
Nathan - 14
Desimus - 14







All three of you manage to get up the tunnel, and are now standing with the others.

-----

You are all now outside, standing above a hole that you just climbed out of.  The sky is relatively clear, and from the sun's position it is probably only a few hours after noon.  There is nothing in sight save Garanasseur to the south around 200 feet away, and your mounts around 60 feet away from you to the southeast.  The sound of Thri-Kreens continues to grow louder.


----------



## Dalamar (May 11, 2002)

_"Let's get to our horses! Who will take the mute guy to the same horse?"_
Syld will run to his horse, but take his time to mount it so he won't fall.


----------



## Jarval (May 11, 2002)

"I'll take him on mine.  It's not like it's carrying much weight with just me."

Manifesting _burst_ Jansson runs over to his horse and scrambles into the sadle, then turn the horse and rides over to Animus, offering him a hand up.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (May 12, 2002)

telepathically to Animus (using Telepath class ability)

_C'mon, man, get on the horse!_

Nathan tries to mount his horse a swiftly as possible.


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 12, 2002)

"Horse? Allright!"

Animus jumps onto the horse. "Lets get out of here!"


----------



## Zhure (May 12, 2002)

*Osius*

Once the entire group is out of the 'kreen nest, Osius (who is not a steady rider), will volunteer point at his horse, then at the apparently mute Animus, then run for the city gate at best speed.

 If necessary, Burst for +10 movement to avoid encountering any Thri-kreen.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 12, 2002)

*Return to Garanasseur*

You all manage to get into your saddles without any problems.  You begin to ride towards the large gate of Garanasseur.

As you do, the sound of buzzing becomes louder. Turning to discover it's source, you find that the 'Kreen have come out of the hole and are continuing to do so at an immense rate.

At seeing you, they begin to chase after you.

---

The horses dash towards the gates, with the insectoid critters close at their heels.

"Raise the gates!" A familiar voice cries out from the wall surrounding the city. "Then crash them down!"

The gates slowly rise up, hardly enough for you to duck under them on your horses.  As soon as the last horse and rider enters, the gate crashes down onto the ground.  

The 'Kreen don't seem to be stopped by this, however.  The sounds of many critters crawling up the wall filter through the air.

"Oil!  Rocks!" The voice calls out again. "Get them off the wall!"

Cauldrons of burning oil are quickly prepared, as several guards on the wall throw rocks and fire crossbows at the Thri-Kreen attempting to invade the city.

After a few intense moments have passed and a few cauldrons of oil are poured, the sounds of scurrying insects begins to fade.  The guards on the wall halt their intense vigilance, and things slowly return to normal on the wall above the north gate of Garanasseur.

---

Thomas, the guard whom you met on your first visit into Garanasseur, comes down in a slight hurry.

"That was one hell of a racket!" He says. "Whatever it is you boys did down there, you sure did it right.  Never seen the 'Kreen so worked up before.  What happened down there?"

He pauses. "The Council, they're expecting you, of course.  They knew that you would return, more than likely successful." He looks over the group. "Though... I remember there being a little goblin with you.  And him," He points at Animus, "him, I don't remember being here last time."


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 12, 2002)

"He wouldn't understand. Just tell him I am mute and lets get on with this. What is this council that is looking for you?"


----------



## Dalamar (May 12, 2002)

Syld explains what happened to the guard before heading to meet the Council.
_"We had an encounter with some guy named Jirlai. Shardon, the missing goblin, gave chase to him and we were separated. This guy here we found wandering around the tunnels, he has lost his tongue for a reason he doesn't remember.
But he's a nice guy, doesn't interrupt you when you want to talk."_
Syld laught a little to his own joke. He then unmounts and start walking to the tower hosting the Council.


----------



## Jarval (May 12, 2002)

Jansson grins at Thomas as he rides into the city.  "We did stir things up a little, didn't we?  Though not all the stirring was our work.  We had a few problems with a mage while we were down there.  It would be an idea to keep plenty of guards on the walls for the next few days."

"Do you know if Ambassador Tristam has left the city yet?  I would like a word with him if he is still here."

After Thomas answers, Jansson follows Syld to the Council's tower.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 13, 2002)

Thomas nods. "A mage, eh?  Yes, we'll be sure to keep our guard up."

He ponders for a moment when Tristam is mentioned. "Yes, he's still here.  He sent down someone an hour or so ago, by the name of Tori'shel (_tore-a-shell_), to see if you were here yet.  I heard that he's currently with the Council, so you might meet him there."

He takes your horses, and leads them away.

---

You head down to the Council's tower, much the same as you saw it earlier.  

You head up the stairs, and a single voice beckons you before you enter the door. "Come."

Once inside, the six members are seated in their thrones once more, and Tristam stands there grumbling, a young human girl beside him.

"...must assist us." Tristam says as you enter the room. "If the Ashkians come over the wall, then there is no hope for us.  Their navy is incredibly powerful, and our spies have told us that they are planning in to call in a war debt from Ekrain.  If they bring in the elves..."

"I'm sorry, Tristam." The githyanki says. "We can only send a representative of yours to the Great Council, and see what they say.  We have very little authority in this matter."

Tristam mutters something incomprehensible. "Very well."

The human on the council addresses you. "Greetings, warriors.  We see that you have collected the Crystal.  Well done."

The halfling then speaks. "We have no reward for you, I'm afraid.  However, since it was you who recovered the Crystal, you will be allowed to retain it."

The elf then speaks. "The Great Council has forwarded a request to us.  There have been troubles in the south, with a tribe of yuan-ti.  They have heard of the deed you have done here, and have requested that you head south for them and represent them in the negotiations."

Tristam speaks up. "Excuse me.  I must leave for Cara'nor soon.  Halfling," He says, turning to Jansson. "come to my shop once you are done here to return my gun.  I expect that you have kept it in decent shape."

With that, the dwarf begins to leave.  Before he does, though, he turns to the group again.

"You have proven yourselves worthy this day.  If you are willing, I would greatly appreciate it if your group accompanied me to the Coldlands Territory.  We may need to have dicussions with several groups that might help us, and your skills may assist us in that."

Tristam continues on out the door, the young human girl following behind.

The githyanki turns to you. "As before, you may discuss this.  The call does not require an answer for the next two days, in which time you can rest and consider our request.  We hope that you will accept this responsibility.  But if not... you have provided a great service to the cause of psionics already by recovering the Crystal.  Nothing more is necessary, although more would be greatly appreciated."


----------



## Zhure (May 13, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius thanks the Council for their praise.

"Perhaps we should retire to an inn to decide our future course?"


----------



## Jarval (May 13, 2002)

"Thank you for the loan of the gun." Jansson says to Tristam.  "It has been a great help to us.  I'll bring it back to your shop as soon as we have finished here."

Returning his attention to the Council, Jansson again speaks.

"A couple of days to rest would be most welcome.  While I can not speak for my friends, I am willing to offer my sword to your service again.  But as Osius says, a little time to rest and discuss our plans would be for the best."


----------



## dkoz (May 13, 2002)

_Desimus has nothing to say to the council. He looks exhausted and seems very interested in the mention of rest._


----------



## Hand of Vecna (May 13, 2002)

_Nathan also declines to speak to the Council, fascinated as he is by the Gem of Telepathy... _


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 14, 2002)

The githyanki speaks to Osius and Jansson. "It is good that you will take the time to consider your future.  Although we request this of all of you, it is not required that all of you go."

The human then speaks. "If you wish to go on this mission, then please do so.  If you do not... then do not force yourself.  As the venture into the Thri-Kreen tunnels, this, too, is a volunteer effort."

The elf speaks up. "The Council shall reconvene two days from now at sunrise, to further discuss your choice, and if you decide to go, brief you on the situation and prepare you for the journey ahead."

"We shall meet again, at sunrise two days hence." The githyanki says, as she and her colleagues rise. "Until then."

They go to the back of the room, stand within the boundaries of a simple white circle upon the floor, and vanish from sight.


----------



## Jarval (May 14, 2002)

"That went well.  Um, I think so, anyway..."  Jansson heads down the stairs and towards Tristam's shop, checking that the gun is in good condition as he goes.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 14, 2002)

_Jansson_ 
You head down to Tristam's shop, checking the gun over.  It seems to be in decent shape, almost as good as when the dwarf gave it to you.  There are a few dings and scratches in it, especially from that last climb, but other than that there isn't anything serious on it.

You are met at the door entering the warehouse by a young human girl, who couldn't be more than 15 years old.

"Hello there, can I help you?" She asks in a melodic voice.


----------



## Jarval (May 14, 2002)

Jansson does his best to polish out any scratches in the gun as he walks.

Looking up at the girl, Jansson says  "I'm here to see Tristam.  I'm returning the gun he kindly loaned to me."


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 14, 2002)

_Jarval_
"Oh, it's you," She says softly. "Yes, please, come in.  Tristam is expecting you."

She leads you inside, to the dwarf's office.  It is much the same as you saw it before.

"Greetings, halfling." Tristam greets you. "Thank you for returning my gun to me.  I expect that you took good care of it." He says, taking it out of your hands.  He places it lovingly in it's cloth, folds it up, and places it on a shelf.

"Tori'shel, you may go." He says, and the young girl smiles and leaves, closing the door to Tristam's office behind her.

"Now, halfling." Tristam says, an intense seriousness coming into his voice. "I require something of you.  I need your help.  As I mentioned before in the Council's tower, the situation in the Coldlands Territory is growing tense.  There is rumor that Ashk will be attacking us."

The dwarf looks up in disgust. "Oh, but of course, you don't know what Ashk is.  Well, let me put it this way - Ashk is a world-spanning empire.  It is said that the sun never sets on the Ashkian Empire, and that is almost true.  They own pieces of almost every single continent and island.  Their navy is... huge.  Their magic is great.  Their allies are numerous.  And, once they set their sights on something... they never stop until they have it."

"If Ashk gets a hold of us, if they take the Coldlands Territory, then the force of Technology will succumb to that of Magic.  Ashk will become that much stronger.  True, none of the forces can mix - but Ashk is home to some of the most powerful wizards in the world.  The Coldlands is home to some of the most ingenious technological innovators this world has ever seen.  If Ashk could take that, then the balance would be destroyed.  They would come after Kahasal next, using both mighty magic and powerful technology.  Psionics cannot stand up against both of the other forces - especially without the *Psionicle*.  Without that, Psionics is beginning to fade, even now.  Do you think that your force could possibly stand up to the others when it isn't even at full strength?"

"What you have accomplished today... was very difficult.  That is why I ask you, to join the cause of the Coldlands Territory.  If you join us, not only can you help to save the Coldlands, but you can also save Kahasal.  Balance will be maintained."

His stare becomes intense. "What do you say?  My ship arrives in Cara'nor in several hours.  I must leave within the hour.  Again, I ask - what do you say?"


----------



## dkoz (May 14, 2002)

_Desimus heads to the inn, looking for food for himself and his familiar, after the discussion with the council ends._


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 14, 2002)

_Desimus_
You head to the _Ace of Diamonds_, an inn that you saw on your way in to town.  A small staircase leads up to a single door.

Once inside, you can see that the interior of the building is much more pleasant than the outside.  The doorway leads into a large room, full of tables and chairs, although there is little else in the way of furnishings.  

"Ah, greetings!" The innkeep's voice projects loudly as you enter the inn. "What services can the _Ace_ provide for you this fine afternoon?"


----------



## Zhure (May 14, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius, too, remembers the Ace of Diamonds and tiredly trudges there to seek a meal and a room. He waves at those going about differing tasks... "Come see me if you have problems, else I'll see all of you in the morn."


----------



## Jarval (May 14, 2002)

Jansson listens carefully to Tristam, waiting until the dwarf has finished before he replies.

"I would be willing to help, but I would need to talk with my friends.  The Great Council wishes for us to  negotiate with a tribe of yuan-ti to the south.  However, it sounds as if you may have a greater need of our help."

"Could you delay your ship for a few hours, to give me time to discuss this matter?  I would be little help on my own, and I am reluctant to go against the wishes of my friends.  I know you are busy, but could you come with me to the tavern where we are staying?  Your words on this may carry more weight than mine."

"Why would the Council not help you?  It sounds to me as if your aims and theirs are the same in this matter."


----------



## Creamsteak (May 14, 2002)

Animus is making an untrained gather information check. Looking for hints to any of the following leads:

Sister
Kidnapper
Slave Trade
Missing Persons

Animus will also pay for room and board (need to check gold... not sure how much I have).


----------



## Dalamar (May 14, 2002)

Syld leaves the council room and heads out to have a little walk for himself before getting something to eat. 
He walks around the town and watches al there and goes in as he sees the _Ace of Diamonds_.

Entering, he sees some of his fellows already gathered and goes to talk to them, ordering on his way.
_"Innkeep! Get me something that makes a travellers feet feel better after a long travel!"_
He then turns to his friends.
_"I have to congratulate us for a job well done. What do you think then, should we go to the mission the Council has for us? Or perhaps we should follow Tristram?"_


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 15, 2002)

_Jansson_
Tristam slowly shakes his head.

"No, I'm sorry, I cannot delay my departure.  There is no way to communicate with my ship from here, save by rider - and that would take as long as I would getting there."

"As for having a greater need of your help - that depends upon where you stand.  And the Council... well, they would if they could.  I had believed when I came here that each of the Lesser Councils controlled some sort of militia or army of some sort.  Evidently, this is not so.  I could go speak with the Great Council, but with my ship departing soon..."

The dwarf sighs.

"I'm afraid that I cannot go with you to the inn you speak of, either.  I have a few last-minute things to take care of here.  However, I can send a representative who is aware of everything that is happening... Tori'shel!"

The young human girl you saw earlier rushes into the room. "Yes?"

"Accompany the halfling back to the inn he is staying at, and explain to his friends our predicament.  Try to get them to join us.  I will be here - return here immediately when they have chosen and tell me what they are going to do."

"Yes, sir." She says.  Tori'shel then looks to you. "After you."

---

_Osius, Syld_
The innkeep remembers you, and smiles as you enter.

"Good afternoon!  Our rooms have freed up since last night due to the ambassador leaving town.  Rooms are the same fare as last night, five silver apiece.  As for your meals, we still have a few of the birds left, if you are interested in having that again."

---

_Animus_
You wander around the city for awhile, attempting to pick up on any conversations pertaining to things that interest you.

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


*rollroll*







You don't find anything pertaining to what you were looking for.


----------



## Jarval (May 15, 2002)

"I'll do what I can Tristam."  Jansson replies to the dwarf.  

"Nice to meet you Tori'shel.  If you'll follow me..."

Jansson strides out of the shop and heads towards the Ace of Diamonds at a brisk walk.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 15, 2002)

_Jansson_
Tori'shel follows close behind, easily keeping pace with you.

You enter the now somewhat-familiar doorway of the _Ace_, and see that Osius, Desimus, and Syld are seated at a table inside.

"Are those your companions?" Tori'shel asks politely.

---

_Osius, Syld, Desimus_
Jansson enters the inn, accompanied by a young human girl who couldn't be more than fifteen years old.

"Are those your companions?" She asks Jansson in a polite voice, indicating your table.


----------



## Jarval (May 15, 2002)

"Indeed they are."  Jansson responds to Tori'shel.

"Right lads, this is a representative of Ambassador Tristam.  It sounds like the Coldlands are in a spot of trouble, and Tristam has asked for our help.  Tori'shel can tell you the rest better than me."

Jansson offers Tori'shel a seat and then takes one himself as he  tries to get the attention of the serving staff.


----------



## dkoz (May 15, 2002)

_Desimus turns to the innkeeper._
"I would like one of your birds, some bread if you have any, and a large mug of your ale. I would also like a room for the night."

_Desimus pays whatever the innkeeper asks._

"Tori'shel can I get you something to eat or drink before you tell us about the trouble?"

edit:spelling


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 15, 2002)

_Jansson, Osius, Desimus, Syld_
Tori'shel takes the seat Jansson offers her.  "No, I don't need anything, thanks." She says hastily at Desimus' offer.

The innkeep bellows from somewhere in the back. "Bird, mug of ale, and room... that'll be two gold and a silver, friend!"

Tori'shel turns to the group. "We don't have much time, so I'll explain in haste.  The Coldlands Territory has reason to believe that Ashk, the large empire south of the wall, is planning on invading it's lands.  Tristam has asked you and your friends to help us in getting allies in the war that might come.  I don't know if there is any sort of pay, or any reward for that matter.  But if Ashk comes over the wall and conquers our technology... add that to their already impressive magical arsenal, and they may be unstoppable.  While the forces may not mix, they can use magic and technology seperately, thus possibly going after Kahasal - the main holdout for psionics - from two sides.  This country might be able to hold one force off, possibly even both for a time, but it won't last.  Eventually, Ashk would control all three forces, and because the *Psionicle* isn't complete yet - yes, I do know what that crystal your friend has is - your force will die, and those who practice the art of psionics with it."

Tori'shel then pauses, and looks around. "However, there's more than that, that Tristam would never have told you, and that I could get in serious trouble for saying.  If you help the Coldlands, then there is a possibility that we will win the war with Ashk - if that's the case, then we get the magic that Ashk holds.  Of course, with two of three forces conquered, that means that the third - psionics - would be easy pickings."

"But don't tell anyone I told you about that.  I'm not even sure if that rumor is true.  However, loyalty to one's force is generally stronger than any other.  If that holds true for the leaders of the Coldlands, then they will go for the chance that they have to become supreme over the other two forces - even when their force is possibly one that will be destroyed."

"That's all I can tell you.  I'm sorry I couldn't be of more assistance.  But I can say this - go with what helps psionics.  I may be a student of technology, but that doesn't mean that I will ruthlessly kill others merely to prove my force's power.  If you help to save psionics, then your force may be able to fend off the other two."

Tori'shel sits back in her chair.

"And that's all I can tell you."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 15, 2002)

Sahgrim, tired, will carry his things from his donkey and find a suitable stable, if possible, and will head back to the inn.

Assuming he gets the same offer as the rest, he will reply, "It seems I'm a bit more weary this night, so if you would simply show me to a room I'd be grateful."  

(I will use some of my share of the treasure we got at the caves to pay for the room, and rest up to regain my PP and leveling benefits)


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 15, 2002)

_Sahgrim_
You find those at the gates of the city willing enough to stable your horses for free, considering what you did for the city.

As you enter the _Ace_, you get the same offer everyone else did.

"Yes, we have room," The innkeep says. "That'll be five silver."

As you give him the appropriate coinage, he tosses you a key.

"First on the right." The innkeep mutters, heading back to his various duties.


----------



## dkoz (May 15, 2002)

_Desimus places the fee for room and board on the table._

"So, by my understanding by helping the Coldlands we might give them an opportunity to gain more power by defeating Ashk and possibly destroy Kahasal, further upsetting the balance of everything?"

_Sarcastically,_ "Hmmm....you have got to love politics."

"Tori'shel, I am a practitioner of the arcane arts, but I have had many friends and coworkers that are psionically inclined.  I believe as you do in that the forces and those who use them should be able to coexist."

To the group: "I think we might be stuck between a golem and a hard place.  If we choose to take the council's offer we might contribute to troubles for Kahasal by way of Ashk gaining control of the Coldlands. On the other hand, if we help the Coldlands we might cause trouble for Kahasal by allowing the Coldlands to gain dominion over magic."

_Desimus pauses for a second to think._

"My vote is to help the Coldlands.  I think by helping them we might gain some influence with their government and through that we might be able to convince them to find a balance between the forces.  If we don't help, Ashk will win and we know that they would come for Kahasal next."


----------



## Jarval (May 15, 2002)

"I'm with Desimus on this.  I think we should aid the Coldlands, although what Tori'shel has said has given me pause for thought.  I wish the Council had told us more about the situation with the yuan-ti.  It's hard to make an informed choice from so little information."

"What would Tristam want us to do?" he asks Tori'shel.  "How does he wish us to go about gaining allies to help the Coldlands?"


----------



## Zhure (May 15, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius pays for a room and an additional 5 silver for water, only. "I'm fasting, this is for your trouble, as I'm certain water isn't that common a request; if you've no clear water, or it's too much trouble, some milk will do," he tells the innkeeper.

He listens raptly to Tori'shel. 

"The Coldlands sounds intriguing as I've never been there, but we should also consider the Council's request here for aid. I can see great trouble if we take either path. Perhaps our best answer is to go south on behalf of the Great Council, representing them in the negotiations with the yuan-ti. In this way we might be able to gain more political support with the Council and can also help convince them to assist Tristam's people in the Coldlands."

Osius then returns to sipping his beverage.


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 16, 2002)

Tori'shel pauses for thought.

"I don't know how Tristam would react.  He is a firm believer in technology, though - which means that it is safe to say that he would want you to do what is best for technology."

She turns to Osius.

"You might gain favor with them by doing that, perhaps.  But, regardless of which path you are taking, Tristam has requested that I stay behind and go to the Greater Council, pleading with them to help us.  I have decided to go, although I do not know what I will do once I am there.  I may ask for help, or I may not.  I have not yet decided what I think is the best course of action."


----------



## dkoz (May 16, 2002)

"Tori'shel, you seem awfully young to have such a responsibility to the Coldlands.  What is your story, are you one of Tristam's apprentices?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 16, 2002)

Tori'shel takes a quick glance outside. "I need to be going soon, but I can give you a quick sum of my history."

"I was raised in a halfling caravan in the Dividing Range, on a continent a long way from here.  A couple of years ago, I was brought to the Coldlands Territory as the apprentice of Fortang Diaclo, due to my 'exceptional skill in the technological arts'.  He was the leader of the peasants who rose up against Ashk to form their own country that focused on technology, several decades back.  He was very old, and he taught me all I know.  He died just a few months ago."

"Being Diaclo's last student, I was envied by many.  However, I managed to find work under a dwarf by the name of... well, I can't remember his name, whatever it was.  He was killed only a few weeks after I was hired, so I didn't get to know him very well and I didn't do very much.  Since then, Tristam hired me as an apprentice to continue my training where Diaclo left off."

Tori'shel shrugs. "That's my history.  That's all that I know.  I may be young, but I think I've got a decent idea of what's going on, and that I am able to carry the responsibility that Tristam has given to me.  Now, I need to hurry to him with your decision - are you going to help us in the Coldlands, despite what I have told you, or are you going to do what the Great Council has asked and negotiate with the yuan-ti?"


----------



## Hand of Vecna (May 16, 2002)

_Nathan sits quietly in the back with his newfound treasure..._


----------



## Jarval (May 16, 2002)

"Perhaps we could accompany you to the Great Council?  Our presence might give any appeal for aid more weight, and we could get a better idea of the situation with the yuan-ti."


----------



## Zhure (May 16, 2002)

*Osius*

"I believe Jannson has the right of it. It seems to me the most sensible course, but whatever is decided will be fine with me. I must go and meditate in my room, preparing for the morrow."

With that, Osius bids everyone a pleasant rest and retires for the night.


----------



## Animus Abdicerer (May 16, 2002)

Animus enters the Inn without any idea of what is going on. He looks at the group that he vaguely recognizes. Animus takes a seat with them.


----------



## dkoz (May 16, 2002)

"I also agree.  I believe that the situation is still to dynamic for us to completely commit ourselves to one, single, course of action.  Although, seeing as you need a response from us immediately, I will agree to add my voice to your plea at the Great Council since I have no wish to see Ashk gain the power the so covet. If after we deal with the Yuan-Ti and the Great Council, you still need our assistance I am sure we will be willing to entertain requests for more direct action."

_Desimus turns to his companions that are left._

"Is this course agreeable with you?"


----------



## Jarval (May 16, 2002)

"Aye, it seems to the best.  What do you think Tori'shel?"

Jansson orders himself an ale.  "Syld, could you ask Animus if he want any food or drink?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 17, 2002)

She nods quickly. "As far as what you are doing, my opinion doesn't matter.  I wish to thank you for your willingness to assist me in my task, despite that I have not yet decided my course of action once we reach the Greater Council.  I will go now and tell Tristam of your decision."

She bows her head slightly, then dashes out of the inn.

The innkeep comes from out of the back bearing Jansson's ale. "Here you are.  That'll be five silver."

After you pay him, he wanders off to the back of the inn once more, loudly greeting those who enter.


----------



## Dalamar (May 17, 2002)

Syld grins at Jansson.
_"I could ask, but I doubt it will be of any good as I have no talent in mindreading."_


----------



## Jarval (May 17, 2002)

Jansson looks a little embarrassed.  "Ah, that would prove a bit of an obstacle.  Nathan, could you ask our new friend if he...  Nathan?  Nathan?"

Jansson stands up and waves his hand in front of Nathan, trying to gain his attention.

"Hmm.  You know, I'm not sure that crystal is all that good for him."


----------



## dkoz (May 18, 2002)

_Chuckling_

"I am sure Nathan will be fine as long as he doesn't let it go to his head."

_Desimus finishes his food and drink fairly quickly._

"Have a good night all.  Wake me if you have need."

_He gets up and goes to his room to sleep._


----------



## Hand of Vecna (May 18, 2002)

"Eh? Hrrmm?"

_Nathan looks up, and Desimus & Janssoon summarize wha they were about to set out on._

"Oh, sure, yeah, sounds good..."


----------



## Zhure (May 19, 2002)

*Osius*

.. wakes up and trains for fourth level?


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 20, 2002)

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*



Training isn't necessary.  However, reflection upon the past events that brought you to your current state (that of a new level), meditation upon new experiences, and deep thought on new concepts is required to gain all the benefits of a new level that you did not gain earlier.

Hence the 12-hour rest period.  You don't need to train, but you do need to consider your past experiences to further yourself.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 20, 2002)

Sahgrim wakes up after a well deserved rest and heads down to meet the others...

(I still need to finish up advancement for Sahgrim, although i'll have it by tomorrow night)


----------



## Zhure (May 20, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius wakes up after a protracted 12-hour rest and then go downstairs to rejoin his comrades.

 Updated for fourth level.


----------



## Dalamar (May 20, 2002)

_"Innkeep, I'll have one of those birds and a bottle of some wine. And then I'll need a room for the night."_

Syld will pay what asked and eat. After that he'll head to sleep and meditate in his room for 12 hours.








*OOC:*


 Gonna come out of there when I have the time to update my char to 4th level.


----------



## Jarval (May 21, 2002)

"I'll have the same Innkeeper." Jansson adds to Sylds order.

Jansson has a long sleep and awakes refreshed the next morning.


----------



## Jarval (May 26, 2002)

Waking the following morning, Jansson meditates and readies himself for the day ahead.  He heads down to the inn's common room for breakfast.


----------



## Hand of Vecna (May 27, 2002)

"Make it a triple, Innkeep!" Nathan said, suddenly fully aware of all around him.


----------



## Zhure (May 28, 2002)

*Osius*

 Manifests Sustenance 

"I'm not hungry," Osius grins. "I think I'm giving up on eating.

"Have we decided to go to the yuan-ti village?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (May 31, 2002)

*The Gathering*

As you gather downstairs, the innkeep takes your orders silently.  He then brings out the food, grumbling something about it being far too early for this kind of food.

Outside, there is the sound of a small horse and a donkey walking by.  The sounds stop, and three figures - Tori'shel, a male halfling, and a male gnome - enter the inn.

"I've returned." Tori'shel announces as she enters.  She takes a seat at your table, and the two accompanying her do so as well.

"Tristam has left.  The shop he set up here is now being run by two of his apprentices.  These two," she indicates the two with her. "have been sent along with me by Tristam to help me along the way to the Greater Council."

She indicates the gnome. "This is Nicodemus, although he goes by Niko.  He's a trained technologist, and a good one, too.  His tools and devices going to be very helpful on this trip, I assure you."

She then points at the halfling. "This is Liat'ned, a paladin from the Dividing Range.  He's been around the Coldlands lately, though, on some quest or other.  He's a friend of one of the apprentices at the shop, and Tristam thought it would be a good idea if he went with me.  For protection."

She then sits back in her chair.

"I've heard that we begin tomorrow.  I don't know what you intend to do, but I'm going to go back to the shop to pick up a few devices and make sure everything is ready.  I also want to go over the path we're going to take again, to make sure that we're making the most progress each day as possible.  Before I do that, though, I'll answer any questions you have right now, if you have any."


----------



## Jarval (May 31, 2002)

Jansson looks up from his food as Tori'shel and the others enter the inn.

"A good morning to you all."  he says, taking in the new arrivals.  "It'll be good to have you traveling with us.  And it's good to see another one of my people." he adds to Liat'ned.  "Where to you come from?"

Returning his attention to Tori'shel, Jansson speaks again.  "Aye, we're ready to head out tomorrow.  I do have the one question.  We found a fair number of gems while we were in the 'kreen tunnels.  Do you know where we could sell them for a fair price?"


----------



## Zhure (May 31, 2002)

*Osius*

"Excellent plan, I was just going to suggest that. I'll go with you, Jansson, if you want, but I know so little of the town I'd be of little help. I've nothing else pressing today."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 1, 2002)

Tori'shel shrugs.

"I'm probably about as familiar with this town as you are.  Tristam warned us about going outside, because of the... unfriendliness of the area towards technology.  I'm sure that you'd be able to find someone to sell the gems to in town somewhere, though."

She thinks for a moment, then shrugs again.

"Although, you might want to consider keeping them.  If you're going to go negotiate with the yuan-ti, then they might become useful.  As gifts, or something."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 1, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"Although, you might want to consider keeping them.  If you're going to go negotiate with the yuan-ti, then they might become useful.  As gifts, or something." *




"Now that is a darn good idea.  I think we'll do just that."  Jansson replies.  "Well then, we depart in the morrow.  Do we need any equipment?"









*OOC:*


 Gnome, what equipment is likely to be available in the city?













*OOC:*


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 1, 2002)

You could probably find most simple and martial weapons around, and maybe exotic weapons if you look hard enough.  Armor... light and medium, at least, and you might be able to find a suit or two of heavy.

Other equipment - pretty much anything.  The equipment that would be considered technological in nature could be found at Tristam's shop.  Garanasseur is a somewhat small town, but it needs to support a lot of area around it and thus carries a variety of things.

You might be able to find some minor psionic items around.  A few minor tech items might be available the shop, as well as a few firearms.

Anything in particular that you are looking for?


----------



## Jarval (Jun 1, 2002)

If we're about to head off overland, then I'd want to buy a tent, some trail rations, that general kind of thing.  If we're heading off to see the yuan-ti, then some antitoxin might be a good idea as well.  I'd also like to see if I could find some scentbreaker (from Tome and Blood).  I'm inclined to wait until we've seen the council, in case we can get them to pay for any of it 

If there are any psionic items for sale in the town, Jansson would want at the very least to have a look at them.  The same goes for any odd weapons (along the lines of the 'kreen weapons).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 1, 2002)

A tent and trail rations should be very easy to find.  Antitoxin is a technological item (0th or 1st level device), so you'll have to visit the shop to find some.

As for the scentbreaker... maybe.  You'll have to ask around for it.  I'm not sure if you'll be able to find it.

Psionic weapons are made by a psion in the east end of town.  An old psion guy, he focuses on power stones, tattoos, and dorjes.  The stuff is very expensive, though - double or so the normal cost, and (usually) triple the standard for dorjes.  He has limited XP to work with, so he is careful in what he makes.  

There are no 'Kreen weapons for sale.  Few save the wall guards have ever seen a 'Kreen weapon, much less an actual 'Kreen (a few have, but a random person off the street probably hasn't).

All this is information that can be easily gotten off the street from a passing person.  If you want to find anything in particular, or would like more information, you'll need to make a Gather Information check and tell me what you're doing and asking for.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 1, 2002)

The gnome speaks up, "Honestly I don't understand why people like gems, they're shiny and all but they're no where near how beautiful a good device can be.  The intricacies there are much more complex and sublime that I'm sure anyone can appreciate."  

He then sighs, "But I do suppose anything that would help on this mission would do, I'm sorry if I haven't introduced myself yet, my name is Nicodemus, Niko for short, I'm from the Coldlands myself and am one of the many technologists from there."


----------



## Zhure (Jun 1, 2002)

*Osius*

"A pleasure to meet you, Niko." Osius will then introduce himself and the rest of the company.

Trusting in Jansson to take care of selling the gems and gear, Osius will go wander about town, looking for supplies* and to learn as much about the town as he can.

To the psionic members of the troupe: "I plan on making a few encoded stones of Lesser Body Adjustment. If anyone wants to trade for comparable ones, this is a good time to make them before we depart."

 *Since it looks like we won't be departing in less than the next 24 hours, Osius will try to buy a few cheap gemstones and will use Encode Stone to make a Lesser Body Adjustment stone (1 day, 12.5 gold cost, 1 experience point).
He also wants to purchase a Masterwork sling and 20 masterwork sling bullets, but that'll take more money than he has available so will need to wait until after Jansson splits the loot.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 1, 2002)

Syld comes down the stairs from his room just before the assorted companions come in. He listens to the conversation.
_"I think I'll just wait for the meeting and meditate. Altho, I could use some rations. Jansson, you wouldn't mind getting me some too? I'll pay of course."_


----------



## Jarval (Jun 2, 2002)

"Certainly Syld.  Do any of the rest of you want for any equipment?  If so, give me a list of what you need, and I'll see what I can find."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 2, 2002)

Osius - you manage to find a jeweller on the other end of town, willing to sell you three cracked gemstones (blue, green-white, and jet) for 5 gold.  They are poor quality, but look like they'll hold a power or two, given a little work.

You can begin construction of the powerstone immediately, once you return to the _Ace_.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 2, 2002)

"If you don't mind, i'll be off visiting Tristam's shop."  Niko proceeds to go to the shop, looking for any technological devices or schematics he can purchase.  "Also, when I'm back, I'd like to see the gun that Tristam left you, I should be able to make something for it that will help its wielder."

(How much time would it take to create another reloader?)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 2, 2002)

Niko - you could conceivably find schematics for all mechanical and armament devices up to 2nd level, and chemistry up to 1st.  You won't find any energy schematics.

You could find any mechanical and armament devices, but no chemistry or energy devices.  The shop is limited in what it can actually produce, although the apprentices there pass the time by drawing schematics.

Building a reloader would probably take a few hours.

BTW - the gun had been dropped off at the shop, IIRC.  Jansson had given it to Tristam.

---

As Niko enters the shop, one of the two apprentices remaining there, a young dwarven woman, approaches him.

"Niko!" She says, elatedly. "What is it that you need?"


----------



## Zhure (Jun 2, 2002)

*Osius*

"Jansson,  I'd appreciate if you'd pick me up a masterwork sling and a score of masterwork bullets out of my share. I don't think I'll be needing anything else for the trip. These gems should do just fine."

Osius then returns to his room at the Ace and begins encoding the first one with Lesser Body Adjustment.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 2, 2002)

_"Thanks Jansson. I need... 3 days rations, that'll take me to full week. Just remember to buy small size."_
Syld gives Jansson a little grin and then leaves to his room to meditate.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 3, 2002)

*Osius*

Before going to his room, Osius will find Liat'ned and give him the wand Shardorn had given to him.

"It's a curative wand, but it's magical and I don't understand it. As a paladin, perhaps you can use it."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 4, 2002)

After finishing his breakfast, Jansson stands and heads towards the door of the tavern.

"Before I go, does anyone want anything else?"  Jansson pauses for a moment, giving time for anyone to answer.


----------



## Liat'ned (Jun 6, 2002)

Actually, wait Janssen, I would like 7 days rations as well, just to get me a week.

I will take good care of the Wand of Shardorn.  Thank you for trusting me with it.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 7, 2002)

"Hey, just browsing, I'm looking for the schematics for a Bladeswarm device, think you can help me?"

(Gnomeworks, Technologists are like wizards in a sense that they can scribe in schematics, right?)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 7, 2002)

The dwarf nods. "Ah, yes, one 'eh them... I think that I can get that for you.  That'll be... around 200 gold."

She shuffles to the back of the shop, rummages around in a stack of paper and parchment, and pulls forth a large, blue piece of paper covered in a light layer of slightly yellow laquer and covered with drawings and writing in white pencil.

"Here you go.  Drew this one out myself.  Bladeswarm... nasty in the right situations.  Hard to build, and it will take you awhile - but it's well worth the time."

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


If you mean by scribing it in your notes (tech equiv. of spellbooks), then yes.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 9, 2002)

*Osius*

... encodes in his room.... (bump)


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 9, 2002)

"Sure thing, thanks!"  Niko hands over the gold to her and heads back to the inn.


(Long OOC: If he doesn't have a room yet he will rent one, and try to scribe in the schematics into my notes, depending if we're here that long-I'm not sure if this is possible, only reference was copying from other spellbooks in the PHB, if so, does this require the 100 gold per page and are notes limited to books with 100 pages in them?-, Techcraft +11, taking 10)


----------



## Jarval (Jun 9, 2002)

*Jansson...*

... goes shopping.  My shopping list in the OOC thread 

I'll also try an untrained Gather Information check to see if I can find out anything about the situation with the yuan-ti.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 9, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *If he doesn't have a room yet he will rent one, and try to scribe in the schematics into my notes, depending if we're here that long-I'm not sure if this is possible, only reference was copying from other spellbooks in the PHB, if so, does this require the 100 gold per page and are notes limited to books with 100 pages in them?-, Techcraft +11, taking 10) *




When Tristam came to Garanasseur, he rented out several rooms from the _Ace_.  They were used by those who needed them.  At least one of them is still rented out, so Niko could use that.

---

As for the drawing out of the schematic in your own notes.  Follow the rules as though you were scribing a scroll into a spellbook.  The 100 gold piece includes costs for the laquer, the paper, the various writing utensils, and a few other various things. 

Notebooks can have 25, 50, 75, or 100 pages in them.  You'd have probably at least a 50-page notebook, if not a bigger one.  To find the cost, use the same thing as a spellbook, based on pages (thus, a 75-page notebook is 3/4 the cost of a 100-page spellbook).


----------



## Jarval (Jun 12, 2002)

*Jansson*

... looks round the town.

(Bump)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 13, 2002)

*Jansson's Goin' Shoppin'!*

Jansson takes a long walk around town, looking through the windows at the wares of various shops in hopes of finding what he's looking for.

_Masterwork sling - 300 gp
20 Masterwork sling bullets - 140 gp_

Jansson comes across a small shop that appears to be carrying a small assortment of ranged weapons.  A small, scratched sign hung on the door appears to have once held a name, although it does not now.

"So, what can I get you?" An aged man asks as you enter.  As you tell him, he slowly and carefully pulls out the indicated items.

"That'll be 340 gold..." He mumbles.  Once you pay him, he wanders off, fidgeting with several items as he passes them behind a counter.

---

_14 days small trail rations - 7 gp
Tent - 10 gp_

A shop just inside the north gates bears a large sign, reading "_Travelers' Guidance_."

Upon entering, a large, tall man with a long beard greets you. "Welcome to the _Travelers' Guidance_!  What can we do for you today?"

As you tell him, he nods enthusiastically.  He then heads off to a back room, and returns with all that you need in a large canvas sack.

"Seventeen gold, please." He says as he hands you the sack.  He takes your money and goes to the backroom once more.

---

_3 vials of antitoxin - 150 gp_

You journey back to Tristam's shop.  A young dwarven woman meets you.  When you tell her what she needs, she nods at you, and says, "I'll be back in a moment."

She shuts the door, and it remains closed for around half a minute.  She then opens the door again, and hands you a small leather case that clinks with the sound of glass.

"Three vials of antitoxin." She says, giving it to you. "Gently, now, those are breakable.  I'll need 150 gold from you for those."

As you pay her, she turns, enters the door, and closes it.

---

_4 potions of Cure Light Wounds - 200 gp_

After being directed by a passing halfling, you find the shrine to Kolaita in the southern part of town.  

"Welcome to the shrine of Kolaita, goddess of healing." A priest in white robes greets you, bowing slightly. "What is it that you require?"

As you tell him, he nods knowingly. "Ah, yes.  The church can supply you with what you need."

He leads you to a small room off of the main worship area.  He opens a small case, pulls out four light blue-colored vials, and hands them to you. "These will do what you need."

As you leave, he follows you.

"We, as the priests, have no use for material goods.  The church, on the other hand... requires dues for services and items.  Your potions require dues of 200 gold."

As you give him the indicated amount, he bows deeply.

"Much thanks.  When you are in need of healing, please return here, and our priests will tend to you."

---

_5 packets of scentbraker (if I can find it) - 25 gp_

You ask a passing man on the street about this unusual commodity.

"Scentbreaker, eh?" He says, looking around. "I don't know... you might try the _Travelers' Guidance_.  I hear that stuff is used for hunting sometimes, so they should carry it."

As you venture once more to the shop, the man you saw earlier greets you once more.

"Ah yes, scentbreaker.  We do indeed carry that.  Wait here."

He goes to the backroom, and comes back bearing five small bags of scentbreaker on a leather ring and hands it to you.

"Twentyfive gold, please."

He nods as you pay him, and he goes off to help another customer.

---

_...I'll also try an untrained Gather Information check to see if I can find out anything about the situation with the yuan-ti..._

*rollroll*

As you ask around for information on the topic of the yuan-ti, you gather a few pieces of information.

- The yuan-ti are immigrants to this continent, having only come here in the last twenty or so years.

- They live in a slightly tropical area far to the south, although it still gets cold there.

- Rumor has it that the yuan-ti have in their posession a psionic artifact of some sort.  What is said that this item is capable of, however, varies wildly from person to person.

- The yuan-ti simply want sacrifices for their deity, whoever that may be, and that the delegates sent there will become the sacrifices.

- The yuan-ti want to learn as much about the natives to this continent as possible, so as to understand the weaknesses of the people and be better prepared to conquer the whole continent.

There are many other wild rumors, though they are far too bizarre to be taken as truth.  The above are some of the more generally accepted rumors and ideas.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 13, 2002)

Great post there Gnome.  Made just going to the shops really interesting.

Jansson returns to the inn, feeling a great deal more informed.  He finds his friends and hands their gear over to them.

"Well, there are quite some tales about the yuan-ti going around town.  I'll have a few questions for the council tomorrow."

If he gets the chance, Jansson will try to find out what anyone might have heard about mind-flayers.  It's a long shot, but worth a go.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 14, 2002)

*Jansson hunts for word on illithids...*

You venture out onto the street again.  You ask a passerby about mind flayers.  She gets a stricken look on her face, and instantly begins walking away from you in the opposite direction she was going before, ignoring you and looking around nervously.

*rollroll*

You wander around the inn for a few minutes, until a young githyanki passes through.  When you ask him about illithids, he eyes you with an unusual look.  He then says in a raspy voice, "Those who seek information on such creatures usually seek the Slayers.  However, their branch here is currently... occupied with other matters." He looks around. "I know a few things about the illithid.  I shall share my knowledge, which few others would know, for a price... of twenty gold."

He moves so as to be able to lean against the wall of a building. "Of course, you may find that price a little steep.  Perhaps, a free sample would help you in your decision..."

"One rumor that I find particularly interesting says that the illithids are beginning to increase their power by turning themselves into psionic liches, also known as 'illithiliches', or something similar to that.  I have seen no proof of this myself, though, and it seems a little outlandish - but I wouldn't put anything past the illithids."

He nods. "Still interested?  I assure you that the rest of my information has either been confirmed by or taken from the Slayers, a group that has dedicated itself to destroying the illithids.  I ask again - still interested?"

---

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Just trying a different style of gathering information.  The yuan-ti are something that the populace is aware of - but the illithid are another case entirely.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 14, 2002)

Jansson counts out twenty coins to the githyanki.

"I'm interested.  What have you got?  And any idea what the Slayers are doing?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 15, 2002)

*Jansson buys information...*

The githyanki nods politely at you, and pockets the money in a pocket somewhere on his person.

"As for the illithids... little is known about them.  A person knows this little bit, another knows a different little bit... but take them all together, you get an idea of the bigger picture.  Like a jigsaw puzzle, almost."

"The Slayers have confirmed that the illithids are on the move.  There have been a few attacks in the southern areas around Koltir*, and the remains showed that the illithids were taking slaves.  What these slaves are being used for is unknown, although a few remains were found after an intense battle between the Slayers and a raiding party... the corpse had been mutated, and was excreting psionic energies like carrion excretes maggots when crushed."

Koltir is the capital city of Kahasal.

"None know what this means.  However, the Slayers think they have an idea - the illithids are experimenting on changing the humanoids again, to make them more capable of gaining psionic ability."

"The Illithids also seem to be hunting for psionic items.  Word from the Slayers has it that they are systematically destroying these items to fuel their changes into illithiliches, but even they are uncertain as to what happens to the artifacts."

"The mind flayers are also getting more bold.  One was found a few months ago, masquerading as a goblin in a village around Cara'nor.  He wasn't killed, though - he managed to get out almost immediately after he was found out.  Word from the Slayers has it that he is still out there, acting as a humanoid for an obscure purpose."

"And as for the Slayers... they are following the illithid I just mentioned.  Evidently, he is extremely powerful, and it would be very dangerous to let him live.  The chapter here in Garanasseur - around six or seven people - is mainly a research group, studying the Thri-Kreen and the other psionic monsters and attempting to find ways to better combat them.  Training for battle with the illithids, I guess."

The githyanki shrugs. "You might ask around for more information, or go to the Slayers, but I wouldn't recommend it... you'll draw attention to yourself.  Be careful - never know who's watching you..."

With that, the githyanki nods at you, then slinks off to the shadows, leaving the area quietly and stealthily.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 17, 2002)

Jansson returns to the inn, having found out perhaps more than he feels safe knowing.

"Do any of you know anything about a village called Cara'nor?" he asks his friends.  He takes a seat with a mug of ale.  "I've got a bad feeling about all of this..."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 17, 2002)

Waiting patiently in his room, Niko looks over the schematics with great interest...

(OOC-I may have missed it, but will I have time to 'scribe' in the schematics?  if not I will simply wait, otherwise i'll start drawing them in, taking 10 on my checks if possible.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 17, 2002)

_Niko_
It will take you 3 days to scribe the schematic into your notes.  You can start that today, or once you get out on the road.

Taking 10 and having a +11 on Techcraft gives you a 21, more than enough to 'scribe' in the schematic successfully.

---

_Jansson_
Tori'shel looks up as you ask about Cara'nor. "It's a large port city, southeast of here.  Tristam is heading there to take a ship back to Mechanicus.  Why do you ask?"


----------



## Jarval (Jun 17, 2002)

"I've been talking with a githyanki outside the inn.  He seemed to know much about the Slayers and their activities.  Apparently they found a mind flayer in Cara'nor disguised as a goblin.  And they didn't catch it, so it might still be around that city."  Jansson pauses to think for a moment.  "I doubt Tristam would be in any danger, since he is a technologist, but it's worrying none the less."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 18, 2002)

*Moving right along...*

Assuming that no one who is not doing anything that will take all day wants to do something, we'll skip ahead to the next day.

---

The council meets you, once again, in the clocktower.

"The Greater Council has sent us some information that will be of use to you." The human says as you enter the room.

"First," The githyanki says, "you will travel in two different carriages.  These carriages will be drawn by four astral constructs capable of flight, and they will last until you get to the yuan-ti encampment.  The journey there will take two weeks."

"The Council has also told us that the yuan-ti wish to present a gift to our messengers.  We do not know what this is - but be cautious.  There seems to have been a moderate number of dissidents, so the 'gift' may be a trap or ambush.  Do not openly show distrust, however, as that will more than likely encourage the yuan-ti to be suspicious of you and less likely to sign the treaty."

"You will be carrying a treaty with you." The blue says, and a piece of rolled-up parchment appears in his hands, which he hands to Syld. "You will not leave the yuan-ti until it has been signed by their leader and yours - who your leader is must be designated before you arrive at the encampment.  The yuan-ti will not trust a leaderless group, or a group whose leadership shifts in the span of only a few days."

The halfling nods. "Are there any questions?  We will tell you as much as you need to know, within the bounds of what we are aware of and what we deem that you require."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 19, 2002)

After receiving the treaty, Syld puts it in his belt pouch.
"What do you know of the yuan-ti? How many? Who's their leader? Also, will we be getting other escorts than the astral constructs that take us there?
And out of personal interest, how do you make them last so long?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"What do you know of the yuan-ti? *



The blue answers your questions.

"Very little, actually." He says honestly and with a shrug. "They are a race of snake-like psionic beings.  They have developed several unique psionic powers that may be worth studying, that are not found among any other race."

"We also know that there are three different 'types' of yuan-ti, each more like serpents than the last."




> *How many? Who's their leader?*



"We are uncertain of how many there are.  As far as the Greater Council has told us, there are several hundred.  The number of the more humanoid yuan-ti - those that you will be dealing with - number a little over one hundred."

"We are not certain of who their leader is.  We know that she will greet you once you reach their encampment, though we do not know her name."




> *Also, will we be getting other escorts than the astral constructs that take us there?*



"No, you will not be receiving any aid from the Council, other than that of transportation.  It is assumed that you can handle any and all obstacles that you will encounter, if you encounter any at all."




> *And out of personal interest, how do you make them [the astral constructs] last so long?" *



"Every 24 hours, the carriages create a psionic effect that manifests the astral constructs with the metapsionic 'persistent' modification.  The new constructs replace the old as the old fade out.  The carriages themselves are actually psionic items, developed by a shaper in the service of the Greater Council."


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 19, 2002)

> *"The carriages themselves are actually psionic items, developed by a shaper in the service of the Greater Council."*



"Really, I need to meet this shaper some time. I find astral constructs highly fascinating, and would love to hear tips from a master."
Syld looks at his companions, then a worry crosses his mind.
"Will the carriages work eventhough we have both a technologist and a sorcerer among us? I believe their auras would interfere with the psionic effect."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 19, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"Will the carriages work even though we have both a technologist and a sorcerer among us?  I believe their auras would interfere with the psionic effect." *




The blue almost laughs.

"Trust us, this has been known and taken into account.  Their resistance fields will not interfere with the carriages - the shaper who crafted them is much more powerful than the technologist and sorcerer among you, thus there should be no problem."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 19, 2002)

"I've heard talk that the yuan-ti possess some kind of psionic artifact.  Do you know anything about this?  Might it be part of the Psionicle?"


----------



## Zhure (Jun 19, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius looks really nervous about the idea of traveling in the carriage.

"Will that be safe, them reforming every day? We'll have to land to rest at night, right?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 20, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *"I've heard talk that the yuan-ti possess some kind of psionic artifact.  Do you know anything about this?  Might it be part of the Psionicle?" *




"That may well be true." The blue nods solemnly. "However, we do not know anything about such an item, or even if the yuan-ti posess such a thing.  As for it being a part of the psionicle - if it does exist, it may very well be.  We trust that you will find out more about this once you arrive at the encampment."



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"Will that be safe, them reforming every day? We'll have to land to rest at night, right?"*




"It should be stable," the githyanki says. "The manifestations of the constructs are stepped, each one fading out half-an-hour after the last.  The replacements should appear roughly two to three seconds after the old construct fades, and there should be no more than a momentary and slight loss of speed and altitude.  You won't notice anything unusual when the changes occur."

"It will not be necessary to land to rest at night.  The Greater Council has informed us that we are on a very tight schedule, and that there can be no delay.  You will rest in the carriages."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 20, 2002)

Niko ponders over all of this, and a curious thought pops into his mind, "Does the Yuan-ti possess any technology?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 20, 2002)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *"Does the Yuan-ti possess any technology?" *




The halfling looks at Niko.

"Not in the sense that you are thinking.  They are a primitive race in a technological-sense, but they are far from simplistic intellectually."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 20, 2002)

"I've also heard that the yuan-ti are looking for sacrifices for their god.  Is this true?  What deity do they follow?"


----------



## Zhure (Jun 20, 2002)

*Osius*

"Hopefully this will be easier than dealing with the Thri-kreen."


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 22, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *"I've also heard that the yuan-ti are looking for sacrifices for their god.  Is this true?  What deity do they follow?" *




The blue thinks for a moment.

"We are uncertain about the validity of this rumor." He says. "We, too, have heard it.  However, with almost no contact with the yuan-ti, we have been unable to determine what deity they follow or if they require sacrifices."

The blue looks at the githyanki, who nods.  The blue turns back to you.

"We have attempted to remotely view the yuan-ti encampment, to determine if this rumor is true and what deity they follow, but our attempts have been unsuccessful.  We are uncertain as to why we have been unable to remotely view the area, but we believe that it has something to do with the area previously being a part of the ancient illithid empire, Penumbra."

The githyanki speaks now. "We did not tell you of this psionic turbulence before, because we wanted to see if your powers were usable while you were at the encampment.  If they were, then there was something here blocking our powers.  If they weren't, then further exploration into the area would be required at a later date."

The blue then looks to the group once more. "Any other questions?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 22, 2002)

Syld raises his left hand on his jaw, taking on a thinking posture.
"This turbulance you speak of... has there been any testing on whether or not it affects technology or the arcane arts?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 22, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *"This turbulance you speak of... has there been any testing on whether or not it affects technology or the arcane arts?" *




The blue shakes his head.

"No, there has not.  Due to our uncertainty as to the nature of the disturbance, we cannot tell you if there will be any troubles."

"Depending upon the nature of the turbulance, magic and technology may be affected.  If it is indeed the area itself that is creating the disturbance in psionics, due to the area previously having been infested with illithids, then it more than likely be that magic and technology are also being affected.  If there is another reason, even we cannot fathom the answer to your question."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 23, 2002)

"You say this was an illithid area?  I have heard that the mind-flayers are active again.  I've heard that there have been attacks around Koltir, and that one was discovered in Cara'nor, disguised as a goblin.  The local chapter of Slayers are tracking him, are they not?"  Jansson pauses for a moment, allowing the council to answer before continuing.  "If this is the case, could it not be that the illithids are again in the area and have set up some way to block remote viewing and the like?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 23, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *"You say this was an illithid area?  I have heard that the mind-flayers are active again.  I've heard that there have been attacks around Koltir, and that one was discovered in Cara'nor, disguised as a goblin.  The local chapter of Slayers are tracking him, are they not?"*



There is a short pause.

"You are correct in saying that the Slayers are conducting an all-out search for the illithid you speak of."

"There have been several attacks throughout the areas you mentioned - the farmlands around Koltir and Cara'nor."

"We, too, have heard reports that the illithids are moving." The blue raises an eyebrow at you. "You evidently have access to more resources than we believed you did."




> *"If this is the case, could it not be that the illithids are again in the area and have set up some way to block remote viewing and the like?" *



"That thought has crossed our minds, as well as those of the Greater Council." The blue says as he nods in agreement with you. "However, with the presence of the yuan-ti, we doubt that the illithids would be active in that particular area.  This is why an alliance with the yuan-ti is important - to help seek out any illithids in the area that they are currently inhabiting."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 24, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *"We, too, have heard reports that the illithids are moving." The blue raises an eyebrow at you. "You evidently have access to more resources than we believed you did."*




Cool  

"Could the Mind-Flayers have beaten us to it perhaps?  Is an alliance between the Yuan-Ti and the Illithids possible?"


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 25, 2002)

Jarval said:
			
		

> *"Could the Mind-Flayers have beaten us to it perhaps?  Is an alliance between the Yuan-Ti and the Illithids possible?" *




"It is a possibility." The blue says. "But doubtful.  The yuan-ti are a - relatively - new race to this continent, and the illithid are more than likely still studying them.  They will not make a move until they learn everything they can about the snake-people."

"We have said it before, and will say it once again - the timing here is essential."

"And it is because of the lack of time, that we must cut off any questions you have now.  You must go, before it gets any later.  The carriages are waiting for you just outside the north gate."

The githyanki looks the group over. "Good luck.  You will need it."

The Council rises, and in a single-file line proceeds to the teleportation circle in the back, and disappears from sight.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 25, 2002)

*Osius*

... gets in the carriage.

"I think we've been dismissed."


----------



## Jarval (Jun 25, 2002)

Jansson grins.  "I think you're right."  He walks around the carriage, looking closely at it.  "And we're going to be flying in these things?  I hope they're strong enough."  He turns to look at the party's Shaper.  "What do you reckon, Syld?"


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 25, 2002)

Syld goes around the carriage, taking a closer look at it every now and then. When he has done a full circle, he starts speaking.
"I think they're going to hold us... interesting design I must say, doesn't look like a normal carriage but still does... but I really need to meet the Shaper who did these, they're a brilliant idea! Why didn't I come up with something like this?..."
He keeps mumbling on how the carriages look marvelous and how he would do a little change here and there and how the creator must be a true genius.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 26, 2002)

*At the carriages...*

As Syld has noted, the carriages are of an unusual design and do not look like they are carriages.  Four astral constructs, arranged in two columns of two in front of each carriage, float gently above the ground, and appear to be waiting for the passengers to board.

A single robed humanoid, slightly taller than Osius, is carrying your gear and setting it into the carriages.  The brown, leather robe the figure is wearing covers all of it's features and limbs, and you cannot even tell whether it is male or female.

"Liat'ned, Nathan, Osius, and Jansson go in the first carriage," the robed figure speaks in a neutral monotone, pointing with a purplish hand towards the first carriage. "Tori'shel, Syld, Niko, and Desimus, ride in the second." The figure points with it's other hand to the second carriage.

Tori'shel follows the figure's instructions, and hops lightly into the second carriage.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 26, 2002)

"Maybe I'm being too suspicious, but I'm not keen on that fellow."  Jansson whispers to Syld, indicating the robed figure.  "Why's he covered up like that?  And did you see his hand?  Purple skin makes me think of illithids."

Jansson moves away from the robed figure, studying it from a distance.


----------



## Zhure (Jun 26, 2002)

*Osius*

"How very strange. Perhaps we should figure out who is being put in with our 'driver' and why," Osius says in a secretive whisper.

"Liat'ned is a paladin, Nathan a telepath, Jansson's a psychic warrior and I'm an egoist all in the first carriage. Syld is a shaper, Tori'shel and Niko are technologists, Desimus a sorcerer, all in the second carriage with our 'host.' Maybe it's because those in the second carriage are less warlike?

"I don't trust the driver either. Perhaps we should leave a psicrystal in there to observe, trade with someone else who has one."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jun 28, 2002)

Jogging behind the party to catch up, Animus (who must have briefly forgotten what inn you were all staying at) runs to try and catch up with everyone.

Thinking to himself: "Wait!" and trying to shout it once, but finding his voice lacking.


----------



## Dalamar (Jun 28, 2002)

"I don't think we need to worry too much. If combat was to start in either of the carriages, they would possibly go down from the waving and weight changing. Or atleast capsize. Besides, if things start looking too bad in our carriage, I'll just get myself some reinforcements."
Syld taps his temple when he says this. He then moves towards the carriage pointed to him and climbs, with some trouble, inside.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 28, 2002)

"Do you suppose my golem could come along?"  Niko says to the figure, pointing towards his construct.

"Who's that?"  Niko, now looking at his watch, looks over from the carriage, his spectacles almost falling off his nose.  "Somebody you know?  He looks interesting, that's for sure."  The gnome gives a puzzled expression before waiting for the others to answer.

(When we get in the carriages Niko will start finishing his drawing in of the schematics, i'll deduct the price from his gold now)


----------



## Zhure (Jun 29, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius doesn't seem terribly comfortable near the golem.


----------



## Jarval (Jun 30, 2002)

Jansson gives the hooded figure a last suspicious look, then climbs into the carriage.


Sorry it took me so long to post, but I haven't been able to log-in for the last few days


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jun 30, 2002)

*Still at the carriages...*

The robed figure looks to Niko.

"Very well." It says. "In the back of the second carriage."

As Niko loads the golem on, the robed figure climbs up to sit on the front edge of the first carriage, evidently with the intent of directing it.

"We should be off.  Get in the carriages."


----------



## Zhure (Jul 1, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius climbs aboard his designated carriage, still concentrating on the stones he hasn't quite finished encoding.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 2, 2002)

Jansson settles into his seat, getting himself as comfortable as possible.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 5, 2002)

"Did anyone hear anything about..."

Realizing that he can't speak with the party, Animus relaxes and tries to ignore his urges. He quitely meditates on what he can still remember about his past. He will try to aid another with thier notes being taken.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 5, 2002)

*All aboard, so here we go...*

The robed figure looks to Animus.  Although you cannot see its face, you almost sense that the thing is glaring at him.  The figure points to the first carriage.

"First carriage," It says, "Animus."

---

Assuming (once again) that everyone is proceeding to get into the carriages and onto the one that they were directed onto, we will continue on.

---

Once inside, it seems that the carriages float off of the ground slightly, and instantly you sense that you are moving at a very fast speed, certainly faster than if you were on horseback.

Yet, everything within the carriages remains stable, despite the speed.

The scenery outside begins to change slowly, from a snowy plain to a grassy one.  There isn't much change in the way of altitude - it would seem that the entire area you are going through is plains and grasslands.

Several hours out, the carriages slow down to a halt, and gently touch down to the ground.

"The manifestations are malfunctioning." The monotone voice speaks from the top and front part of the first carriage, loud enough for all to hear. "We will stop here for a few minutes to inspect the problem.  Remain in the carriages."

---

*







OOC:







*







*OOC:*


Although I'm not certain about it, I'm not sure that you can 'aid another' when they are taking down spells into their spellbooks.  The same is true for notes on devices for technology.  If I'm wrong, correct me, but I don't think that you can do that.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 5, 2002)

I was just assuming that he was looking over the device to add notes on particulars so he could reference them for later. Sort of like a journal of everthing he encounters. I have had players that inspect every new creature they kill and then take notes on the particulars. I make it a Knowledge (Humanoid, Monstrous Humanoid, Dragon, etc.) check (DC varies some... approximately 10 + charisma modifier of the creature) with the option to aid another (DC 15).

I guess that he is trying to help himself to some technology type (class related) ability. I thought I was "aid another" in taking notes on something more general. Since this is obviously more class related, I'll stay out of it.

Oh, and I will buy pen & paper before I leave (assuming its not an issue that I am a little late on thinking of that). I should start keeping track of things I should remember in a little book.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 5, 2002)

Animus looks around... attempting a spot check, looking for any kind of threats. Animus is also going to tap any party members that are on his craft, urging them to do the same.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 5, 2002)

Jansson looks around the carriage suspiciously, checking for any sign of trouble.  He makes sure his bow is handy, then looks back to check on the second carriage.

When Animus taps him he says "Nathan can translate if you see anything.  Are you any good in a fight?"


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 5, 2002)

Animus looks at Jansen to inform him that he understands him, and gets down low enough to get some degree of cover (assuming we are elavated, he is trying to look over the edge, while still getting some cover for having most of his body shielded from sight from below)

Attempting to get 50% cover from attacks from below, while being prone to attacks from above and "on his back" to anyone that would melee him.

Of course still waiting on results for spot check.

Notice: Too late now, but I forgot to  buy some arrows, so if we get into a ranged fight I could use some ammo (has bow, but didn't really have enough time to prepare before leaving town).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 6, 2002)

*The Robed Figure*

Those of you watching outside see the driver of the second carriage hop off, and walk towards the front of the first carriage.  Other than that, all you can see is grasslands - anything that would harm the carriages would be incredibly obvious to your sights.

He gets next to the carriage, almost right below the robed figure on the front of the first carriage.  He begins to climb up to talk to the figure...

...and then bursts into flames, falling off the carriage and writhing on the ground, then finally stilling into a burnt corpse.

"Fools!" The monotone voice speaks. "You are all, fools!"

The air around the first carriage ripples, and a tearing wave of some form of alien psionic energy rips through the top of the first carriage, slamming into the minds of all those within.

*Will saves*
Liat'ned - *11* (5+6), *18* (12+6)
Nathan - *16* (13+3), *16* (13+3)
Osius - *19* (15+4), *12* (8+4)
Jansson - *17* (15+2), *13* (11+2)
Animus - *7* (5+2), *17* (15+2)

Liat'ned instantly slumps to the ground, stunned (and will remain that way for the next *18 rounds*).

The *others in the first carriage, other than Osius* take *6 points of temporary Charisma damage*, and *12 points of damage*.

*Osius* takes *4 points of temporary Charisma damage* and *8 points of damage*.

Those that are still standing can see the robed figure, although it is now without robe.  Before you, on top of the first carriage, stands a sick and twisted abomination that would appear to be a combination of male human and illithid.  An oily maw, surrounded by four foot-long tentacles, are where there should be a mouth, and the eyes are huge, white, and pupil-less.  Its skin is purplish, and has an appearance that would (in reality) remind you of rubber.

In it's hands, it holds the *Staff of Ancient Penumbra*.

"You are all fools." It says in the same calm monotone. "It was your foolishness that allowed me to take the Staff.  It was your foolishness that allowed me to kill the driver.  And now, it is your foolishness that will kill you."

---

Initiatives and actions, please.  Before you do that, however, please read the notes below, especially the second

---

*Notes*
If you are having problem figuring out what I did with Psicombat, go to http://www.rpgcosmos.com/psicombat.cfm and read through it.  All those in the first carriage were considered flat-footed because the attack was unexpected and unprovoked.

Everyone in the first carriage has one-half cover from the figure.  Diving under the table will give you three-fourths cover.  Standing on the table will give you one-fourth cover, although it is the only way you can attack the creature with melee attacks - also, because of the width of the table, you only get 1/2 your Dex bonus to your AC, rounded down, due to the lack of footing (making a Balance check at DC 10 each round negates this penalty to AC).  Ranged attacks can be used from either the top of the table or from the seats, or from the ground.

Those in the second carriage have nine-tenths cover from the creature, and those that remain seated or take cover under the table are totally concealed.

The creature has one-half cover from the first carriage, and one-fourth cover from those who stand on the table.  The creature is totally concealed from those seated or under the table in the second carriage, and has nine-tenths cover against ranged weaponry or firearms from those who are standing up in the second carriage.

Getting onto the table is a move-equivalent action.  Getting up onto the seats counts as a 5-foot step.  Getting underneath the table is a free action.

Note that all of you are sitting down (and thus considered prone for attacks; standing up is a free action and you are no longer prone), as no one stated that they were standing up.

Creamsteak - you are in an enclosed carriage, in the inside.  There are small windows, but these are more like arrow-slits than actual windows.  The layout of the carriages is described either earlier in this thread or in the OoC thread.

---

Creamsteak - concerning the equipment.  You can assume that you purchased the pen & paper while in town, but I won't give you the arrows (considering that that will have an affect in the battle right now, and that you had a chance to purchase the arrows prior to the post when the group left Garanasseur).

And your assessment of the notes is correct - it is a class-related ability, so you can't help Niko.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 6, 2002)

Initiative
19+2=21

Move Action
*Animus Abdicerer* will tumble behind the *Illthid* to incur a Flanking bonus.

Attack Action
*Animus Abdicerer* will use Psionic Weapon to add +1d4 points of damage to his attack against the *Illthid*.

Statistical Information
Normal Attack Bonus: +5 (average)
Damage Dice: 1d8+1d4+3 (could be good)
Armor Class: 14 (crappy)
Tumble Bonus: +10 (from Psionic Skin) +2 (Dex)
Hit Points: 13 (after Mind Blast)
Power Points: 7 (after using Psionic Weapon)
Edit: Defense Mode: Mental Barrier
Edit: Charisma 4/10


----------



## Jarval (Jul 6, 2002)

*Initiative:* 14 + 7 = 21

Cursing in Goblin (Halfling having a distinct lack of good swear words) Jansson draws his sword, leaps onto the roof of the carriage, and charges the Illthid-thing (if possible). 


*Combat Stats:*
Masterwork short sword, +9 to hit (+7 normal, +2 charge) 1d6+2 dmg
AC: 18 (20 normal, -2 charge)
HP: 16/28
CHA: 2/8 

Psionic Defense Mode (if attacked): Thought Shield


----------



## Zhure (Jul 6, 2002)

*Osius*

Initiative = 16 (roll) + 2 (dex)= 18

Caught in the mental blast completely unprepared, Osius drops his two un-encoded stones and manifests _Thought Shield_ as a mental defense.

Osius then charges the creature, drawing his morningstar as part of his movement, and attempts to smash it gripping both hands tightly about his weapon's haft. _If necessary, Osius will tumble (skill = 13 total)._

"Kill it swiftly before it overpowers us all!"
Damage  = -4 CHA/10; -8 hit points/28; -4PP /12


-edit- forgot to subtract Power Points for Sustenance (earlier that day) and Thought Shield

-added-
Manifest Burst (free action), to increase movement to 40 feet. Climb up to 10 feet as a miscellaneous MEA, charging the rest of the distance if necessary, tumbling if necessary. Climb ranks + Str mod = +6.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 7, 2002)

Init: 6 (4+2)
If attacked, Defense Mode: Thought Shield


Syld forms an Astral Construct II above the illithid creature with the Flying and Extra Attacks special qualities.
All the time, he'll try to remember if he knows anything of such creatures. (Know. [Illithid] 13 (7+6))


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 10, 2002)

Initiative: 11+5=16

"What is going on there!?!"  Niko comes to take a better look at things, drawing out his gun.


(Long OOC-Since I'm in the second carriage I'm not quite sure how my visibility would be if I got out, first I will try to use my move action to get out, drawing my pistol as I do so, if I see the Illithid I will shoot, otherwise i'll get in range with my other action to try and see what the rest are doing, i'll also try and command my golem to attack him, but I'm not sure what sort of action this would take-talking is a free action so would it be a free action?)

Attack bonus if needed
+6 with gun (+3 BAB, +2 Perception, +1 Masterwork) +1 if within 30 ft., +4/+4 with Rapid Shot (+1 to each if within 30 ft.), +1 more from the Scope.


----------



## dkoz (Jul 11, 2002)

Desimus will move out of the carriage, crouch beside it (for any possible cover), and ready his crossbow.  He then peers around, looking for the threat he heard, but did not see.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 14, 2002)

*Battle on the Carriages, Round 1*

It's been almost 10 days, so I'll post the first round.

Those that haven't posted yet - sorry, but the show must go on.

---

*Initiatives*
Animus _and_ Jansson - *21*
Creature - *19*
Osius - *18*
Niko - *16*
Syld - *6*


Animus leaps up from his seat, onto the table, and dives onto the top of the carriage, going into a roll and not stopping until he is behind the creature.  As he rolls by, the thing reaches out with the Staff and hits him.

_The creature gets a 18, a hit!  It proceeds to deal *7 points* to *Animus*._

Animus, in turn, stands up behind the creature and strikes it.

_Animus gets a 20 (15+5), and hits!  He deals *8 points* to *the creature*._

Meanwhile, Jansson jumps up alongside Animus, and charges the creature.

_Jansson gets a 22 (13+9), and hits!  He deals *6 points* to *the creature*._


The creature is still alive, and looks more angry than wounded.  It's pupilless eyes narrow at the two coming at it, and the air ripples.

This, of course, leaves the creature wide open.  Jansson and Animus both take this opportunity to attempt to take down the creature.

_Jansson gets a 12, which is a miss._

_Animus gets a 1, a fumble!_

Animus attempts to slash at the creature, but a loose board messes up his footing, and he instead sends his sword whirling through the air and landing a good 20 feet away to the left of the first carriage.

*Will Saves*
Nathan - *9* (6+3) (+8 to DC)
Osius - *7* (3+4) (-2 to DC, 1 MH)
Jansson - *15* (13+2) (-2 to DC, 1 MH)
Animus - *8* (6+2) (-3 to DC, 2 MH)

Everyone in the area of the rippling air is affected by the attack.

*Nathan* takes *2 temp Cha damage* and *4 points of damage*.

*Osius and Jansson* take *1 temp Cha damage* and *2 points of damage*.

*Animus* takes *no damage*.


Osius, although slightly shaken by the mental assault, clambors up onto the top of the carriage, grips his morningstar tightly in both hands, and brings it down hard upon the creature.

_Osius gets a 17 (12+5), a hit!  He proceeds to deal *11 points* to the *creature*._


Niko hops out of the second carriage, drawing his gun and peering around, looking for the thing that spoke.  However, he doesn't see it, although he does see several people climbing up onto the top of the carriage from his current angle, although he doesn't see what they are doing.  

*OoC*You are a gnome, around 3 feet in height, the carriages are 10 feet high, and the creature is on top of the first carriage, near the center of it.  I don't think you'd be able to see him, and he's a little too preoccupied to notice you.

Talking is a free action, yes, but as mentioned before, you would have to assist the golem out of the carriage, and it couldn't get onto the first carriage even if you did so.*[/OoC]*

The golem is loaded up on the carriage, and is quite large, so it can't get out of the carriage on its own, and it definitely won't be able to climb around on the carriages to get to the top of the first one (carriages are psionic in nature, remember, and the golem is technological).


Desimus also gets out of the carriage, readying his crossbow, searching for whatever it is that spoke.  Crouching down, he doesn't see it, although he remains vigilant and continues to search for it.


Meanwhile, outside the second carriage, Syld walks around and tries to get a good view of the creature.  While manifesting, he attempts to recall anything he knows about something that would appear to be half-human and half-illithid...

_Tales from the days of the illithid empire speak of terrible experiments that the mind flayers performed to make their servitor races more useful in the ways of psionics.  One of their more successful experiments was to make the human race more like themselves in mind and body, but still weaker in will.  The creatures were grotesque to behold, and, while vaguely human-like, had many of the features of an illithid - as well as the psionic capabilities.  Such things were called 'illithidkin', and the process that created them was said to have been long lost.  However, even to date, a few of these creatures are still found in psionic areas, roaming about and looking for a surviving illithid that they can call 'master'.  If any mind flayer did indeed stumble upon these creatures, the secret of their creation could be found once again, and perhaps a more advanced version of the creature created, one that resembled humans more and could pass off as such, and infiltrate humanoid areas and provide reconaissance for the mind flayers._
  -- Excerpt from 'A Treatise on the Illithid Species'

(Roll = 29 [16+13])

An astral construct appears above and slightly behind the illithid-like creature, and slams down upon the creature with immense force.

_The AC gets two 20's, both of which are criticals!  The next rolls are a 2 and another 20, which is another threat!  ...And third roll for the second attack is 16, which is a hit._

_The first attack deals *6 points* to the *illithidkin*._

_The second attack deals *18 points* of damage to the *illithidkin*._

A sound emanates from the illithidkin, as though it were shattering.

"Damn!" It says with force in a broken voice. "I have failed..."

The creature collapses, and is quite dead.

---

It appears that the Staff is undamaged, although there is a small amount of cold slime upon it where the illithidkin had been wielding it.  The creature' grip upon the Staff, however, is quite tight, even in death, and it will more than likely take more than a little effort to pry the Staff from the thing's cold, dead fingers.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 14, 2002)

Jansson hacks the hand off the dead illithidkin (any normal niceties lost in his current state) and retrieves the staff.

"We'd best put this thing somewhere safe."  he grimaces as he tosses the staff down into the carriage.


*Damage:*
HP: 14/28
CHA: 1/8


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 14, 2002)

"Hey, what's been going on up there?!?"  Niko shouts above at the top of the carriage, bewildered, gun still out and ready in case anything might attack him.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 15, 2002)

"I think we just killed an Illithidkin." Syld says in as neutral voice as he can muster as the joy of finally defeating atleast a servant of the mind flayers comes over him.
_Elder, this is the right path. I have already encountered the Staff of Penumbra, the Gem of Telepathy and an illithidkin, and the group I'm with seems quite able to take care of itself._
Sorrow creeps on Syld as he thinks of his dead master, but he then pushes it aside when he remembers the illithidkin.

Syld tries to get to see what remains of the Illithidkin.
"Somebody help me up there, I can't see it!"
When he does get there, he starts studying the corpse, making notes on its looks and size and trying to memorize its tactics so he would be better prepared if he met another one.
When he's done with that, he'll go through the creature's pockets for any useful items.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 15, 2002)

Syld sifts through the equipment that the illithidkin had on him, and finds a strange, whitish crystal on a slender, silver chain of good quality hanging around its neck, although it was apparently concealed by its robe and clothing.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 15, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius helps Syld up onto the carriage.

"Are you ok, Jansson? You appear badly out of sorts."

 Manifests LBA

Damage = -5 CHA/10; -10 hit points/28; -5PP /12 (after LBA)


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 15, 2002)

Animus shakes the creatures "neck" violently, trying to wake the thing.  "YOU! WAIT! DON'T DIE! WHAT DO YOU KNOW, WHY DID YOU DO THAT!?!"

"I am wounded, but good that we managed that."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Osius*



			
				Zhure said:
			
		

> *"Are you ok, Jansson? You appear badly out of sorts."*




"I've felt better, that's for sure."  Jansson rubs his hand across his forehead.  "That thing nearly downed me with it's psionic attack."  He sits down of the roof of the carriage and tries to compose himself.


----------



## dkoz (Jul 15, 2002)

Desimus gets up from his defensive position and proceeds to check both carriages for damage that might affect their functionality.  Not knowing much about these carriages his search only includes looking for obvious physical damage.

"Well, now that was quite a surprise! I am glad everyone is okay.  We should keep that staff under close guard so it is not used against us again."

Desimus offers Jansson some water from his water skin.
"Here this might help calm your nerves."


----------



## Jarval (Jul 15, 2002)

After taking a long swig from Desimus' water skin, Jansson hands it back to the sorcerer.

"We need to be careful with the Staff, that's for sure.  We could encase the damn thing in lead, that might stop folk from using it on us."


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 16, 2002)

Animus starts to twitch around wildly for about three minutes... beginning... hold on... beginning... one more minute... ok... he started.

He appears to have mis-used his psionic skin, and it is flickering from blue to his normal hue and back repeatedly.

 "You... who are you? What are you! Let it go! Those Tentacles.... all those tentacles...!" 

Animus gets up and looks at the party like nothing ever happened, vaguely remembers who they are... or at least that they are friendly. He then proceeds to see if anyone is checking to see if we can continue our trip.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 16, 2002)

Zhure said:
			
		

> *Manifests LBA*



Noted.

*Osius* gains *5 points*.



			
				dkoz said:
			
		

> *Desimus gets up from his defensive position and proceeds to check both carriages for damage that might affect their functionality.  Not knowing much about these carriages his search only includes looking for obvious physical damage.*



The second carriage doesn't appear to have suffered any amount of damage.

The first carriage has a large hole ripped in the ceiling of it, roughly circular and about 5' wide at the most.  It appears that the carriage also seems to have been a little shaken up, but there is no obvious physical damage other than the hole in the ceiling.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 16, 2002)

"Let us continue. Little is to be gained by waiting, if your going to autopsy that thing, I recommend you check it for other equipment, as a matter of fact - If there are any arrows, I could use them."

Animus checks the body for arrows, potions or other liquids, scrolls, and other perishables. If nothing of any value is found anywhere on the body, he will get into his seat in the carriage and try to rest some.

Note: Animus will also make a casual listen/search/spot of the area. No need to reply if I don't hear/see/find anything.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 16, 2002)

It would appear that the only object on the illithidkin is the white crystal-like object, which Syld is currently holding.

There are no other useful items on the corpse.


----------



## dkoz (Jul 16, 2002)

"If everything is secure here, I suggest that we get on with our travels. We wouldn't want this creature to interrupt our plans further in his death."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 16, 2002)

Syld turns the crystal around in his hand trying to find any clues to its origins and try to recall remembering anything of it.
Know(Illithids) 11+6=17
Know(Psionics) 11+6=17

Once he's done with it, he'll manifest _Detect Psionics_ on it and if it has a psionic aura, he'll try to identify it.
Psicraft 15+10=25


----------



## Zhure (Jul 16, 2002)

*Osius*

"Does anyone know how to operate these carriages?

"And I agree with Jansson we should either have one of us wield the staff or we should encase it in lead to prevent it's use by others. I'm not really qualified to use it, I'm afraid."

 Damage = -5 CHA/10; -5 hit points/28; -5PP /12


----------



## Jarval (Jul 16, 2002)

Jansson pulls 10 arrows out of his quiver and hands them to Animus.  "I don't use my bow much, so it makes sense to share them."

He goes over to Syld and takes a look at the crystal the goblin is holding.  "What you found?  Do you reckon we can get the carriages moving again?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 17, 2002)

"Erm, i'll let you take care of the little mess, interesting stuff but I perfer gizmos and bolts over half-squid man-guts..."  Niko tries to hide a look of disgust while returning back to his carriage.

Taking his seat, he continues to pour over the notes to the _blade swarm_ and drawing them in his own, eventually forgetting all about their current ordeal, lost in thoughts of science and technology.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 17, 2002)

Dalamar said:
			
		

> *Syld turns the crystal around in his hand trying to find any clues to its origins and try to recall remembering anything of it.
> Know(Illithids) 11+6=17
> Know(Psionics) 11+6=17*




It would appear to be a psionic-enhancing device.  It doesn't have any markings on it or anything else that would indicate an illithid origin, though.



> *Once he's done with it, he'll manifest Detect Psionics on it and if it has a psionic aura, he'll try to identify it.
> Psicraft 15+10=25 *




It gives off a minor psionic aura.

You can't identify what it is using your skill.  It isn't a power stone, but it is definitely psionic in nature.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 17, 2002)

Animus has a funny feeling he is forgetting something and can't get to sleep.

A few seconds later he gets up, turns blue (skin), and tumbles twenty feet to the right of the caravan to grab his sword.

Then, he reminds everyone:

"You know... since some of us are apparently hurt, some of the people on the second caravan should switch places with those on the first. Those that are not hurt should try and help the victims heal thier wounds if they are not already stuck in thier books."

Animus then retreats to the first caravan again to begin resting. 









*OOC:*


Oh, and what is the scenery like around the caravans?


----------



## Zhure (Jul 17, 2002)

*Osius*

Osius returns to the first carriage to finish encoding his stones, hoping someone figures out how to operate the carriages.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 17, 2002)

Syld takes one more look at the slender crystal and then shoves it in his belt pouch.
"It would appear to be a some kind of psionic enhancing item. Once we get the carriages going, I'll take the time to identify it. Speaking of which, I think the carriages need a command thought to work and then guide."

Syld starts going through and around the carriage and studying it with his still active _Detect Psionics_, taking all the time he needs to try to decipher the possible command thought.

Take 20 in Psicraft 20+10=30 (+2 if it's metacreative) to undestand a unique effect.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 18, 2002)

The area around the caravans is - grasslands.  A few trees here and there, but not much; primarily long grasses of a few varieties.  There is a very thin layer of snow on the ground, although it isn't very cold.

---

Syld takes a long, hard look at the carriages, examining them thoroughly.  He absent-mindedly begins tracing his hands over the slightly raised designs on the side of the first carriage...

...and then realizes that the designs are giving off an extremely faint psionic aura, something nearly undetectable unless the designs were subjected to incredibly close scrutiny.  Upon examining the designs closer, Syld sees that the aura patterns appear to be forming a word of a language that Syld isn't familiar with...

"_Shirai_".

This phenomenon appears to only be located at around 4' off the ground on the front-half of the right side of each carriage.  It isn't found anywhere else on either one of the carriages.


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 18, 2002)

"Bingo! We have something here, but I can't read the tongue it's written in. Somebody with better language selection should take a look at it. This might be the word I was looking for but it might also be a self-destruction mechanism."
When somebody comes to try and decipher the script, Syld will make sure the text is seen, even tracing it with his finger if necessary.


----------



## dkoz (Jul 18, 2002)

I am familiar with quite a few languages.  If you could write what you see down I will see if I can understand it.

_Desimus holds out his journey book and ink pen._


----------



## Jarval (Jul 18, 2002)

Jansson walks over and takes a look at the word Syld writes, seeing if he can understand it.  

Jansson can speak Common, Halfling, Goblin and Elven.


----------



## Creamsteak (Jul 18, 2002)

If I ever remembered any languages in my past, I have either forgotten them because of my condition, or simply because I do not speak anymore.

Animus thinks that in his sleep... so I can continue my rest.


----------



## Zhure (Jul 18, 2002)

*Osius*

"Sorry, I only know common. Languages aren't my forte."


----------



## Dalamar (Jul 18, 2002)

Syld accepts the book and pen and tries to make as exact copy as he can muster.
Whe he is done, he'll show the writing to the others.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 18, 2002)

As well as he can, Syld inscribes the word into the book Desimus gave him.

Desimus can't make it out - it doesn't resemble any language he is familiar with.

Jansson, however, recognizes the word immediately - it is the word for 'flight' in the halfling language.


----------



## Jarval (Jul 18, 2002)

"It's in halfling.  It says 'flight', so I'd guess it's the command word.  If we all get back in the carriages we could try it out."

At that Jansson heads back to the first carriage and climbs back in, trying to get comfortable.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Jul 18, 2002)

*New Thread*

http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=18089


----------

